# Rabbit Breeders Ohio



## itstrist (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm looking to buy either a Holland Lop, Netherland Dwarf or Lionhead rabbit in Northeast Ohio and I can't find a breeder anywhere. Every breeder I have found does not have any bunnies for sale. I would he willing to travel a few hours. Does anyone know any good breeders?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 8, 2014)

Reputable breeders will not have a constant supply of rabbits available, so you may have to wait for some period of time before they can match you with the rabbit you're looking for.

I would recommend starting at www.arba.net/breeds. From there, you can click on the breeds you're interested in which will take you to the breed club's specialty page. Most specialty clubs have a breeder listing or directory on their site. You should be able to locate breeders within a reasonable drive that way. But again, keep in mind that there may be a wait. Especially with Easter right around the corner, many reputable breeders have stopped selling rabbits as pets. Be sure to let them know that you are willing to wait until they resume regular sales.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm looking at this bunny online, does it seem like a good one?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 8, 2014)

What do you mean by "good one?" Could you tell us a little more about what you're looking for? (A rabbit to show? Or for breeding? Just a pet?)

It is very difficult to tell what kind of breeding situation he comes from since there is so little information in the ad. I would recommend emailing the breeder and asking more about him to see whether he will fit your situation. You may be interested in learning about his lineage if you're interested in showing/breeding. Maybe his temperament is more important if you're looking for a pet. Those are all things that the breeder would be able to help you determine.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree with everything Julie has said. If you are looking at a show quality netherland you might want better pictures of him posing. Also for breeding youll want to ask what color the dad is genetically and make sure he doesnt have agouti in his background.


----------



## Bville (Apr 9, 2014)

:yeahthat:
I just want to add that I think he is soooo cute!


----------



## SCDC (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a Holland Lop doe that is about 4 years old. I am located in Northwest Ohio though. She is a beautiful tri-colored girl, and won Grand Champion at a local fair. She comes with her pedigree. If interested please message me/email me or go to SCDCRabbitry.webs.com to see her (she is listed under the For Sale page) I can get better pictures of her if you're interested.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm going to pick him up next week. the breeder said is grand dad was a grand champion. she thinks he would be great to start a breeding program with.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 10, 2014)

I would highly recommend asking the breeder for posed pictures of this buck. I already don't like the gap between his ears.

Just because the grand dad (2 generations back) was a grand champion doesn't mean he is. Also in rabbits and especially netherland dwarfs legs and GC don't necessarily mean a lot. Its much easier to get a GC in a popular breed than a less popular breed. 

Of course these are just helpful suggestions and it looks like you already haven't listened to our suggestions from above. Trust me learning things the hard way is not a fun way to go. I hope he does well for you.


----------



## Revverress (Apr 10, 2014)

If you're looking for a herd sire to start a breeding program, I would honestly rethink purchasing this specific rabbit for a few reasons...

1) There are no posed photos of the rabbit. I personally do not take a show breeder very seriously if he or she is advertising show animals, but can't even take a picture of a proper show pose. The photos provided tell you nothing about the conformation quality of the animal.

2) Netherland Dwarfs are an extremely popular breed, and most nice herd sires start at $100+. I'm not saying it's always a good idea to judge a rabbit's quality based on its price, but breeders starting out are advised to purchase the best quality rabbits they can find/afford.

3) The fact that the breeder thinks the rabbit be a good herd sire based on his pedigree information is a bit silly. I can understand letting you know that a direct parent had some notable show placements, but betting this guy's show career on one grandparent is quite the gamble.

4) The rabbit is so young, and so much can change about him conformation-wise over the next few months. It'd be best to start out with a proven senior buck that is show quality, because then you'd know for sure what you're buying. Juniors are always a gamble.

Of course, you're welcome to go and purchase the rabbit if that's what you've decided. These are just my opinions as a breeder whose been in the show circle for a few years now.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 10, 2014)

I've decided I'm going to get the bunny and keep him. I am not going to breed him. I'm going to search around some more for a proven senior buck to get in a couple months & then a doe after I've gotten the buck. I'm planning on waiting until our county fair and seeing if they have a better selection for sale.


----------



## HototMama (Apr 11, 2014)

he looks overpriced for what quality he is.


----------



## HototMama (Apr 11, 2014)

also, be warned that it looks like this is a large rabbit breeder. he most likely will not be all to friendly.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 11, 2014)

His price seems fair for the quality of the rabbit we can see in pictures. Netherland Dwarfs are a very popular, competitive breed, and show quality rabbits can be upwards of $100-200 or more. He appears to be potential breeding quality. If that is the case, $60 would be reasonable.

It's hard to tell from photos how large the rabbitry is. You can see a wall of cages, but there may only be 20 or so holes.

There is only so much we can guess from pictures. I personally wouldn't purchase a rabbit for show/breeding purposes without asking for correctly posed photos. But the rabbit doesn't appear to be poor quality/backyard breeder or something like that.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 12, 2014)

this is the website. lhrabbitry.com

do you think I shouldn't get this rabbit?


----------



## itstrist (Apr 12, 2014)

I also emailed and asked for correctly posed photos


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 13, 2014)

The breeders does and bucks aren't too bad. The parents of your buck are not on her pages at all.


----------



## majorv (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd wait for the posed pictures, and ask who the parents are. If they aren't listed on her website then I'm wondering what the deal is...like did she buy him from someone and decide she doesn't like him for some reason?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 15, 2014)

majorv said:


> I'd wait for the posed pictures, and ask who the parents are. If they aren't listed on her website then I'm wondering what the deal is...like did she buy him from someone and decide she doesn't like him for some reason?



To be honest, that isn't really a customer's business. But it also may just be that not all of her rabbits are pictured on the website. Between a full-time job, my animals and other responsibilities, I don't have time to keep my website very up-to-date. It includes some pictures of some of my herd, but not everyone.

I'd wait for posed pictures and evaluate the rabbit solely on his own type, then go from there. Where the parents went, why they aren't pictured, etc., is the breeder's business.


----------



## majorv (Apr 15, 2014)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> To be honest, that isn't really a customer's business. But it also may just be that not all of her rabbits are pictured on the website. Between a full-time job, my animals and other responsibilities, I don't have time to keep my website very up-to-date. It includes some pictures of some of my herd, but not everyone.
> 
> I'd wait for posed pictures and evaluate the rabbit solely on his own type, then go from there. Where the parents went, why they aren't pictured, etc., is the breeder's business.


 
True, but you can still ask who the parents are. You'll know then if they are on or off premises.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 15, 2014)

I just got him right now. I have the pedigree, I will post it once I get home.


----------



## itstrist (Apr 15, 2014)

this is the pedigree she gave me.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 15, 2014)

Colors on history look ok. Congrats


----------

